# north britain birman show..



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

whos going this saturday?

i will be there with a lilac tabby .. hope he behaves this time..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Me with a pet ped and two non peds!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we not taking any of our ped pets.. we want to see how this chap behaves now..


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

me, mum and 2 non peds going


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sadly, I'm working, otherwise, I would visit.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll not be there myself, but mum is going with one of our girls. Will be thinking of you all and send you all good luck wishes


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

good luck to all thats going.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

am kecking myself...

cats are bathed... bowls, trays, blankets packed
vaccs certs packed...
off to make packup in a mo
carriers are ready
laundry nearly finished for my clothes...

what else do I need to do?

*panics and runs in circles*


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok..im back....

he was living up to his reputation of attacking the judges...( very sorry to them all)....

he got a 2nd and a 3rd.. but 2 CNH..... so i think its time to retire him for a year to see if he settles.

how did you all get on?


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> ok..im back....
> 
> he was living up to his reputation of attacking the judges...( very sorry to them all)....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your lil man was not happy again today. Sometime a bit of time out and letting them mature a bit can help.

We had a red card day with Krystal, she got her 2nd Grand, CC, BOB and first in the two side classes. Will post photo later, can't get mobile to connect with laptop at moment. I was not there, so am gutted I missed her special day. How did eveyone else get on, who won the Best in Show? Mobile signal poor where I am so I haven't heard as yet and am keen to find out.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i dont actually know who won bis.. i do know dawn brown won best ped pet..


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> ok..im back....
> 
> he was living up to his reputation of attacking the judges...( very sorry to them all)....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.
Not all cats are suited to showing, obviously. Darwin was a nightmare at the TICA show I took him to last week, hissing, spiting and scratching. Yet at GCCF shows he behaves. I think it was the smell of other cats in the pens he was put in. At GCCF, where he stays in his own pen, he seems to settle better. I shall never take him to TICA again as he obviously finds it distressing.
Hope he has calmed down now you are home?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well in that instance.. you never know untill you tried...


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Indy got MC Cert, 1st Open (class of 1), BOC (Only one), 1st AC Short Hair, 2nd Birthday Class (Jan-June), 2nd Senior (2 Years +)

Mabel - first ever show - MC Cert, 1st Open, 1st Rescue, 3rd Veteran (7 years +), 3rd Never Shown Before

Indy was so much better than usual in his double pen, much more friendly and outgoing and flirty! he was an absolute star right up until the BIS started and some ****** opened his pen and was poking him!!! he got very distressed at that though calmed down with cuddles and fusses. 

He threw up on the way home and was still generally 'off' so keeping an eye on him

Mabel seemed to be ok, not hiding or acting distressed... not the most comfortable or confident cat but well behaved and overall extremely pleased with her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> Indy got MC Cert, 1st Open (class of 1), BOC (Only one), 1st AC Short Hair, 2nd Birthday Class (Jan-June), 2nd Senior (2 Years +)
> 
> Mabel - first ever show - MC Cert, 1st Open, 1st Rescue, 3rd Veteran (7 years +), 3rd Never Shown Before
> 
> ...


GO INDY     You big gorgeous blob of glob    

I'm sorry you got poked, I'll poke them back next time (that'll be me, hiding in your litter tray  )

Oh...well done to your mum too...for taking you 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :001_wub: xxxxxxx (well done you lovely stars  xxxxxx )


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Joshy (ped pet) got reserve Grand, BOC, 1st and two 2nds in sides.

Kit at first adult show got MC, BOC, 4th and two 1sts in sides

Raffles - "the main man" - Imperial Grand Master Cat - his 5th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAYYYY - BOC, 1st and two 2nds in sides then finished with People's Choice 

Best Adult - Felonie The Full Monty
Best Kitten - Sarmoyah Sun God
Best neuter & Overall BIS - UK & Imperial Grand Champion & Imperial Grand Premier Mlyward Sassafras
Best Non-Pedigree - GMC Reginald Arthur
Best Ped Pet - Amber
Best Siberian Assessment - Mentobe Matilda


----------

